# What arboreal new world species to get?



## TopLamp (Sep 3, 2015)

I am considering adding third tarantula to the mix. Really like the way Psalmopoeus cambridgei look, but I am wondering about how hard they are to care for, and the temperment. I was considering a.versicolor, but I don't like delicate, or high humidity species. I also would like to own from a sling so I don't think avics are the way to go. Any suggestions?


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2015)

P.cambridgei is easy to care for, but a bit defensive and high-strung and very fast-moving. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## TopLamp (Sep 3, 2015)

I know this can very from individuals, but do they tend to bolt, and mindlessly teleport around the enclosure/outside the enclosure? I fostered a blue fang sling for a friend and did not enjoy the experience as I had to make time every time I opened the enclosure to catch the escapee. I currently have an adult gbb that is really high strung for the species, and will throw threats, and charge when I fill her water dish, but she is controllable, I sorta felt at he mercy of the blue fang which is something I don't want.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2015)

If you're not into defensive species then I'd avoid any psalmos. Unfortunately most arboreals are fairly high-strung outside of Avics. There are a few Avics you may wish to avoid, such as diversipes. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tfisher (Sep 3, 2015)

My diversipes is mean.

---------- Post added 09-03-2015 at 02:23 AM ----------

Not to mention she bolted out at me and perched on my hand. I scooted her gently back into her home tho.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

i personaly dont believe psalmos to be defensive.. individuals are.. they are seclusive, and shy that ill give, a little flighty as a young one.. but of all my psalms iv NEVER had a rear from one..and i raised a male from 1/4-MM  and iv NEVER had him run anywhere besides his hide.. iv had a fm camb bolt on me but thats because i was prodding her, out of the catch cup after revamping her enclosure from an ant infestation. and she didnt have her normal place to hide [she dug holes not used cork] 

so imo, if you RESPECT the animal its less likely to bolt, i myself set up corks in the back only, discouraging them from webbing on the front of the cage [swing open door] their bowls near the front/middle, none have thrown a rear, only bolt to their web retreat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Sep 3, 2015)

just picked up a diversipes for my fiancé. It's a sling so she won't handle it but...how why is it a species to avoid?


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

Altough P. Cambridgei can be very defensive at times, they tend to be less skittish and more calm than P. Irminia. I heard P. Pulcher is also great, cambridgei don't bolt easily, and tends to stay put, but beware, they can also boogy like P. Irminia when they want, so be careful during rehouse. IMHO I think P. Cambridgei is a great 1st aboreal, great looks, very fast growing species, awesome eaters and the biggest of the genus (gets around 7").  They are also more visible than other psalmos, so you'll see it more frequently than you would P. Irminia.

Psalms are easy to care for, my first T is a P. Irminia sling, raised it to maturity (MM today) and never had issues, very hardy. These are tropical aboreals and should be kept on moist sub. I tend to moisten the sub, let it dry out a bit and then moisten it up again. Provide a waterbowl and cork bark and fake plants.   You'll be in for a treat when it starts webbing, they make amazing dirt webs. And provide cross-ventilation. Great species, IMO, but definitely hands off. I have raised both P. Cambridgei and P. Irminia slings, none ever disappointed me. Remember that you do get individuals that are rather calm, and not so defensive, my one P. Cam juvie rarely gives me threat poses where the other would bear fangs at the slightest movement. I have a AF P. Irminia that has never given me a threat pose, where both my MMs are rather defensive as well as the one sling I currently have. I absolutely adore psalmos.


----------



## GG80 (Sep 3, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> I was considering a.versicolor, but I don't like delicate, or high humidity species. I also would like to own from a sling so I don't think avics are the way to go. Any suggestions?


I felt the same about Avics until I bit the bullet and got a versi sling 5-6 weeks ago. The consensus on the boards here is that they dont need high humidity, but do require lots of cross ventilation which is easily provided, and are not as delicate as some would believe.
This is how I have been keeping mine and things have been good so far. In fact, I woke up this morning to find the little guy had molted for the first time in my care.
All mine has for humidity is a constantly full moderate sized water dish, a few drops of water on two of the fake leaves every time I feed it, and once a week I put a few drops of water onto the substrate. I don't spray at all.
I'd say go for the A.versicolor, they are great little slings and ooh, that colour.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

gypsy cola said:


> just picked up a diversipes for my fiancé. It's a sling so she won't handle it but...how why is it a species to avoid?


Some of them can be as defensive as psalmos,  also, if one is not properly informed about how to care for them, they can easily succumb to incorrect husbandry, especially slings.

Newbs are advised against keeping these. Because they often follow care-sheets on the internet which for avics is totally incorrect. If you know how their enclosure should be set up like, if the husbandry is correct they can be just as hardy as any other T.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gypsy cola (Sep 3, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Some of them can be as defensive as psalmos,  also, if one is not properly informed about how to care for them, they can easily succumb to incorrect husbandry, especially slings.
> 
> Newbs are advised against keeping these. Because they often follow care-sheets on the internet which for avics is totally incorrect. If you know how their enclosure should be set up like, if the husbandry is correct they can be just as hardy as any other T.



husbandry is good. She knows what she is doing, if she doesn't then I do. 
Couldn't find info on temperament as everything I google said they were "gentle" but I seriously disbelieved it. Figured eh, we will find out in a year or two. 

Never dealt with a psalmos are they anything as a mean as a n.chromatus? Got plenty of OWs including OBT and pokies and N. chromatus are the worst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 3, 2015)

What about A,Minatrix? theyr brilliant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

MarkmD said:


> What about A,Minatrix? theyr brilliant.


Shhh! Shhh! You'll make me want avics now! 

---------- Post added 09-03-2015 at 11:38 AM ----------




gypsy cola said:


> husbandry is good. She knows what she is doing, if she doesn't then I do.
> Couldn't find info on temperament as everything I google said they were "gentle" but I seriously disbelieved it. Figured eh, we will find out in a year or two.
> 
> Never dealt with a psalmos are they anything as a mean as a n.chromatus? Got plenty of OWs including OBT and pokies and N. chromatus are the worst.


Never owned N. chromatus before, but they can be really really defensive, might be worse than nhandu even. Even my poeci is calmer than some of my psalmos. Some people on here call them "the poor mans pokie" . They are (along with tapinauchenius) great bridging genera to OWs, because of the speed and defensive nature.  But I'm one for feisty spiders, so I adore mine with attitude and all. Get yourself one  I really doubt you'll be disappointed. Just a side note they are very secretive - but when you do see them, especially when they molted.... wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 3, 2015)

How about a lovely Avicularia sp kwitara I think this is slowly rising to the top of my wishlist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 3, 2015)

P. cams are great....as said, while they can be defensive, they are more to the reclusive side.   I've never had one fly around the enclosure, H. mac style, and I don't believe I have ever seen a threat posture...I just packed a MM for shipping yesterday and like most of my Psalmo experiences, it went totally smooth...the 2 MM versicolor I packed earlier in the week both fought the packing process the entire way....although not in a defensive way, more of a stubborn way.

The thing about Psalms is that they are fast...teleportation fast, and if you've never dealt with that kind of speed, they may not be the best 1st choice.     I like Avics as a first arboreal...juvies or adults actually.    But if a sling is your goal, it shouldn't be too much of an issue.  You mention them as a high humidity species...this shows me that you have been gathering info from "care-sheets", which is not a good idea, especially with Avics.  Care-sheets are garbage and should ONLY be read for entertainment value and not taken literally or even seriously.   

While these online sheets stress humidity, they almost across the board fail to mention their need for cross ventilation, which is far more important than is humidity....this misaligned understanding is a big part of what leads to so many avics dead or dying with newer keepers.   Keep the substrate dry, keep the water dish full (yes, even for a 1/2" sling), as this will be your humidity control and lightly, and I mean LIGHTLY sprits or dribble water onto the webbing, and only the webbing weekly and that's about it.   They also need a good piece of wood to climb that should reach to the top, as that's where an avic will want to live, and surround that wood with plastic plants to provide anchor points for it to web to.   There are 100's of examples available here if you're willing to look.


Lolla, chromatus IS a Nhandu (at least for now).:wink:

Terrestrials don't adequately compare to arboreals IMO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Lolla, chromatus IS a Nhandu (at least for now).:wink:
> 
> Terrestrials don't adequately compare to arboreals IMO.


I knooooow ... I never owned one so I don't know if I can compare the attitude to that of a psalm hehe.. out of all my 15 Ts, one is a terrestrial... I really need more terrestrials.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 3, 2015)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ aren't so high strung, they aren't like _Heteroscodra maculata_, _Stromatopelma calceatum_, or the rest of the Asian arboreal T's army.
Except for "avics" genus, amazing great T's that are a joke when it comes to temperament (there's however exceptions and T's single temperament of course) there isn't much choice left for arboreals... so _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ is the best candidate. 
_Psalmopoeus irminia_ are a bit more "psycho". The others, like _pulcher_ or _reduncus_ are not so always available (at least here). 
_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ are very fast, but not like _Tapinauchenius_ sp. Good eaters. Great military green colour. They have size, also. Venom is a bit nasty. Not so hard to care.
Just rehoused a (supposed) female of mine two days ago. Smooth like always. A must have arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 3, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ aren't so high strung, they aren't like _Heteroscodra maculata_, _Stromatopelma calceatum_, or the rest of the Asian arboreal T's army.



The reason Stromatopelma are so respected (feared) in the hobby is their unpredictability.  They can be very shy or they can be very defensive and confrontational, and they have great speed so things can happen in the blink of an eye.  When you open their cage you don't know what you're going to get.  Evidently they've evolved with some serious predators up in the palms and trees, and have experienced significant losses over the millennia to them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 3, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> The reason Stromatopelma are so respected (feared) in the hobby is their unpredictability.  They can be very shy or they can be very defensive and confrontational, and they have great speed so things can happen in the blink of an eye.  When you open their cage you don't know what you're going to get.  Evidently they've evolved with some serious predators up in the palms and trees, and have experienced significant losses over the millennia to them.


True. I remember in the early 2000, prior to ban, some rehouse of _Stromatopelma calceatum_ i was involved for help. Really there was no place for errors with those. They have a powerful venom, ready to bite.. African predators doesn't love to share the same tree with those T's for a good reason.
I never had one because arboreals aren't my league (i prefer OBT, "Haplos", obligate burrowers in general like _Pelinobius muticus_, NW intermediate T's) but all the _Stromatopelma calceatum_ and _Heteroscodra maculata_ of other keepers here i worked with, well, all of them were really really defensive, unlike some "Pookies" i have to say.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> i personaly dont believe psalmos to be defensive.. individuals are.. they are seclusive, and shy that ill give, a little flighty as a young one.. but of all my psalms iv NEVER had a rear from one..and i raised a male from 1/4-MM  and iv NEVER had him run anywhere besides his hide.. iv had a fm camb bolt on me but thats because i was prodding her, out of the catch cup after revamping her enclosure from an ant infestation. and she didnt have her normal place to hide [she dug holes not used cork]
> 
> so imo, if you RESPECT the animal its less likely to bolt, i myself set up corks in the back only, discouraging them from webbing on the front of the cage [swing open door] their bowls near the front/middle, none have thrown a rear, only bolt to their web retreat.


Tell that to this guy. He must missed that message. 



Obviously we have had entirely different experiences with this genus.

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Tell that to this guy. He must missed that message.
> View attachment 138676
> 
> 
> ...



Well thats where the individuals come in... If they was ALL deffensive dont you think id of got one rear? Iv got 3 irms, 2 redunc, 2 pulchers, an essc, langenbucheri and 3 cambs... What are the odds of NONE of mine rearing if they are all "so defensive"?

I have noticed with top loaders at a buddies house, his psalms and ow arboreals seem more willing to pop out and stand their ground, but who can blame them in the wild a predator would be looking down on them just like you are, making them feel small and weak(nd probably like lunch) to where all the side loaders we/he has, so long as it dont have a "cannon" of cork, they seem more willing to run into their hide. Just as if u was walking along the beaten path in the woods and and spooked them..but thats my $0.02 on that matter tho

But i will agree to disagree we have very much different experience in psalms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dementedlullaby (Sep 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Tell that to this guy. He must missed that message.
> View attachment 138676
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe that's part of what makes the hobby so fun though. 

My female rosie is fairly high strung compared to the "pet rocks" I always hear people talk about. Meanwhile I expected my pokie to be a bit more on the high strung side but (at least at this size) s/he'd really prefer to just retreat back to the cork bark. Despite being "just a bug" they all seem to have their own personalities regardless. Which is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Well thats where the individuals come in... If they was ALL deffensive dont you think id of got one rear? Iv got 3 irms, 2 redunc, 2 pulchers, an essc, langenbucheri and 3 cambs... What are the odds of NONE of mine rearing if they are all "so defensive"?
> 
> I have noticed with top loaders at a buddies house, his psalms and ow arboreals seem more willing to pop out and stand their ground, but who can blame them in the wild a predator would be looking down on them just like you are, making them feel small and weak(nd probably like lunch) to where all the side loaders we/he has, so long as it dont have a "cannon" of cork, they seem more willing to run into their hide. Just as if u was walking along the beaten path in the woods and and spooked them..but thats my $0.02 on that matter tho


Like I said, we've obviously had completely different experiences with this genus. Most of my Psalmos are fairly defensive. Not all, but the majority are. 

Pokies usually seem to just run into their hides when spooked. I wouldn't consider them defensive, just skittish. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Well thats where the individuals come in... If they was ALL deffensive dont you think id of got one rear? Iv got 3 irms, 2 redunc, 2 pulchers, an essc, langenbucheri and 3 cambs... What are the odds of NONE of mine rearing if they are all "so defensive"?
> 
> I have noticed with top loaders at a buddies house, his psalms and ow arboreals seem more willing to pop out and stand their ground, but who can blame them in the wild a predator would be looking down on them just like you are, making them feel small and weak(nd probably like lunch) to where all the side loaders we/he has, so long as it dont have a "cannon" of cork, they seem more willing to run into their hide. Just as if u was walking along the beaten path in the woods and and spooked them..but thats my $0.02 on that matter tho
> 
> But i will agree to disagree we have very much different experience in psalms


I have 2 P. Cams, 4 P. Irminias and one possible hybrid female... I have had rears from all except my AF P. irminia. So I'm more with bob regarding experience. Although mine tend to hide more often, I have encountered confrontation and rears during feeding/maintenance. Everyone has different experience and truth be told psalmos are known for their defensive nature. Yours still has some growing up to do though, so I guess you may see some defensive behaviour in the future.   I bet you don't want to take on my devil MM P. Irminia Pyro  gosh he's pshyco


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> I have 2 P. Cams, 4 P. Irminias and one possible hybrid female... I have had rears from all except my AF P. irminia. So I'm more with bob regarding experience. Although mine tend to hide more often, I have encountered confrontation and rears during feeding/maintenance. Everyone has different experience and truth be told psalmos are known for their defensive nature. Yours still has some growing up to do though, so I guess you may see some defensive behaviour in the future.   I bet you don't want to take on my devil MM P. Irminia Pyro  gosh he's pshyco


Well considering most of mine (except 3) are 3" plus id immagine theyd have enough bravery by now   but im sticking behind my cage theory as my buddy has 20+ psalmos in each style and he always gets reared on with his top loaders but i take care of the side loaders and only action iv seen is on pray  maybe its different techniques? No clue. It just seems like it cant be a coincidence..which is where i get the "predator looking down on them" theory (as most of mine burrow a bit and never web to the top) Mine seem more skittish in delis then when get a side loader they chill out more.. I always figured its the snap of the lid (mine are freezer style so need pried off) or Maybe im the T whisperer and i just dont know it.. *whisper sounds* lol

But id happily take on your mm, if u was closer id trade ya mines a doll, he just let me push him away from his dish to get his bowl and his leftovers.. And just sat there as i pulled it out and startedd drinking apon filling up gis new bowl   granted i took no chances leaving his door open but he sat there...

and im going to be knocking on wood now as im hoping to send him out to breed asap and i probably just jinxed myself.. But again ill agree to disagree just based off our own experiences ^.^


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

Most of my enclosures also opens from the sides though, the little ones still has enclosures with top lids but that will change when they get rehomed into their permanent enclosures, so will see if the defensiveness subsides or stays the same... good luck with the MM loan though  and no, you can't have my devil MM, won't even trade him for a calmer one lol, I kinda dig the attitude


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> and no, you can't have my devil MM, won't even trade him for a calmer one lol, I kinda dig the attitude [emoji14]


Lol but lola lol im still waiting to find myself an angry lil T (tho new 5" fm chromatus reared in day one but never sense)


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol but lola lol im still waiting to find myself an angry lil T (tho new 5" fm chromatus reared in day one but never sense)


Nooooo uh uh.  Hehehe, ah.. one day you'll get lucky, maybe hold off with the T whispering?  LOL


----------



## Jones0911 (Sep 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can get a Avicularia*hirschii*sale on here


----------



## awiec (Sep 3, 2015)

I personally like my Tapinauchenius gigas if we are voting for NW aboreals, but they aren't for the faint of heart as they can be very skittish and are considered the fastest tarantula species in the hobby. Despite that, the 6 I have aren't very confrontational (my big one does love to kill the water though) and are out all the of the time. I do not own any psalmos but what breeders have told me about them they are very secretive and can be defensive, not the best genus if you aren't comfortable with an Ephpebopus cyanognathus (You did say you cared for a "Blue Fang" correct?) as I think of psalmos as aboreal versions of that genus. I have 4 different species of avics and have obtained all of them as 2nd instar and they are generally my best eaters but I have a few species that can be a little nippy. My most chill species is A sp Guyana "Green"(some argue this is just A.metallica) as they will take food right from my tweezers and don't get upset when I open the cage. My A.versicolor (have had him for 2 years) usually hides and my A.braunshauseni and A.velutina will charge me when I open the cage. As for their comparison to N.chromatus, mine is a big wimp and just hides while my avics will come/hop/"charge" over to see whats going on when I open the cage.

So simple breakdown if you don't wanna read my dribble/drivel: 
Avicularia-Probably the best NW arboreal as they are colorful and for the most part are not too defensive. These spiders require a very simple setup and should be left alone as "helicopter keeping" kills them really fast. I am not home very much and my avics are happy as long as the water bowl is full. Though they will rub their hairs EVERY WHERE, I always use tongs as they drop them all over the place.

Iridopelma- I haven't kept these yet but from what I know about them they have the more defensive nature of a psalmo but the colors of an Avic. Pretty sure their care is like  Avicularia. Also have hairs, not sure if they are as hair happy as Avics though

Psalmopoeus-Very handsome and hardy. Can vary between very shy to defensive but the consensus is that they are going to be more of an handful than an Avic. I don't own these as I prefer Taps. No urticating hairs to deal with either. Also you should note that their venom is known to attach to the same receptors that capsaicin does, so their bite is not very pleasant (but doesn't compare to OW).

Tapinauchenius-My personal favorite as they are fast, are very pretty (to me anyway) and are out quite often. These can be very nervous animals but with proper caging they will just retreat into their hide. If the idea of a fast spider teleporting all over the place freaks you out, you probably shouldn't get these yet, even when they are walking normally they cover a lot of ground. Also no urticating hairs so that is a big bonus for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johnny quango (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Lol but lola lol im still waiting to find myself an angry lil T (tho new 5" fm chromatus reared in day one but never sense)


Hey pyro you want an angry tarantula your quite welcome to my 1" Acanthoscurria Antillensis it's that mean even my 2 old worlds avoid it.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 3, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> Hey pyro you want an angry tarantula your quite welcome to my 1" Acanthoscurria Antillensis it's that mean even my 2 old worlds avoid it.


Truat me jf i could id take her off your hands  u have no idea how excited i was to get my first adult rear just weeks ago  id love ti haveaT with a 'tude


----------



## cold blood (Sep 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Truat me jf i could id take her off your hands  u have no idea how excited i was to get my first adult rear just weeks ago  id love ti haveaT with a 'tude


Ha, the other day I was feeding a t, when I heard hard slapping against the C. darling enclosure next to me, so I turned and put the light on the enclosure to see what the fuss was all about...apparently I was standing too close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 3, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Ha, the other day I was feeding a t, when I heard hard slapping against the C. darling enclosure next to me, so I turned and put the light on the enclosure to see what the fuss was all about...apparently I was standing too close.


Hahaha. My GBB actually does this. All the time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 3, 2015)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Hahaha. My GBB actually does this. All the time!


That's one of those things that makes me want a GBB, but I know if I get some they wont act like that for me.


----------



## awiec (Sep 4, 2015)

leaveittoweaver said:


> Hahaha. My GBB actually does this. All the time!


My boyfriend's P.metallica does this if he stands too close to her cage, she goes bonkers until he leaves the room, so he's not allowed in when I'm feeding her/cleaning the cage.


----------



## MikeC (Sep 4, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> u have no idea how excited i was to get my first adult rear just weeks ago


Thank god for tarantula-based context.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 4, 2015)

PTX said:


> Thank god for tarantula-based context.


Hahaha i sat hereabout 2mins scratching my head... just got it lnaooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 4, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> I am considering adding third tarantula to the mix. Really like the way Psalmopoeus cambridgei look, but I am wondering about how hard they are to care for, and the temperment. I was considering a.versicolor, but I don't like delicate, or high humidity species. I also would like to own from a sling so I don't think avics are the way to go. Any suggestions?


Psalmopoeus spp. in general are pretty hardy tarantulas, that said Avics are not as delicate as many make them out to be - the correct housing and care provided. It's just that people drown them in humidity in badly ventilated cages, effectively killing the T and wondering what happened.
Back to Psalms - lightning fast if startled and as a "bridge genus" (since NW, but no urticating bristles and in exchange stronger venom and very fast) the majority on the defensive side. P. cambridgei are the largest of the genus with up to ~7"+ as adults. They're also seemingly the least secretive, as many stay visible even during daytime, making them a better choice as display spider, than say P. irminia. 

They're really easy to raise, but require respect and a keeper not trying to fool around with them, otherwise a bite or, more likely, an escape is easily possible. If you're convinced you can deal with one (getting a sling is a good idea as they grow quickly) they're a great spider to have in a collection. But keep in mind that maintenance (and especially rehousings!) with these can be...interesting. I'm smirking writing that, but the truth of the matter is that Psalms can be handful. 

Bottom line: Don't get in over your head, Avics are easier in general (for the most part...) and aren't as defensive or fast than Psalms. That said, arboreal spiders are tending to be somewhat skittish no matter the genus really. "Expect the unexpected" is very true with them, but as long as the keeper keeps a cool head and stays calm, they're still manageable. Personally, I'd suggest an Avic first since Psalms are a (in my opinion) a big step-up from terrestrials, but in the end that's your choice. I think lastly I'll simply say that if spooked or annoyed sufficiently (most have a low threshold) Psalms don't fool around and they're either gone within the blink of an eye, or they'll strike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeC (Sep 4, 2015)

For what it's worth, I can deal with a moderately defensive tarantula (Psalmo) far moreso than one that'll shoot poop at me (Avic).
Fangs are much less gross.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 4, 2015)

PTX said:


> For what it's worth, I can deal with a moderately defensive tarantula (Psalmo) far moreso than one that'll shoot poop at me (Avic).
> Fangs are much less gross.


Please note: one of my P. Irminias used to regularly shoot poop at me... I got pooped in my face once too :biggrin:


----------



## MikeC (Sep 4, 2015)

lalberts9310 said:


> Please note: one of my P. Irminias used to regularly shoot poop at me... I got pooped in my face once too :biggrin:


You're not supposed to gut load crickets with laxatives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 4, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> Truat me jf i could id take her off your hands  u have no idea how excited i was to get my first adult rear just weeks ago  id love ti haveaT with a 'tude


Oh, that's easy: Get an A. diversipes sling. They usually come with attitude from babysize on


----------



## awiec (Sep 4, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Oh, that's easy: Get an A. diversipes sling. They usually come with attitude from babysize on


I got an A.braunshauseni sling who wants to take over the world already; it's going to be interesting when I have to deal with a 6 inch sassy fluff ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 4, 2015)

cold blood said:


> That's one of those things that makes me want a GBB, but I know if I get some they wont act like that for me.


This one didn't until the last few months strangely. She was 2 years old when I got her(so I was told) and I've had her a little over a year. She was just always hiding before. Now she wants to conquer the world. Silly T's!


----------



## TopLamp (Sep 9, 2015)

Didn't expect so many lovely replies, I am going to order a p.cambridgei sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 9, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> Didn't expect so many lovely replies, I am going to order a p.cambridgei sling.


They're cheap, get three!!

Great species!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TopLamp (Sep 9, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They're cheap, get three!!
> 
> Great species!


 Maybe two, I'll be saving the space, and money for some pokies down the line.


----------



## awiec (Sep 9, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> Maybe two, I'll be saving the space, and money for some pokies down the line.


Hehe wait a year or so just to see if you like the extra sassy-ness of your psalmo first, thought I personally like rufilata and regalis (this one makes a great first pokie).


----------



## TopLamp (Sep 9, 2015)

awiec said:


> Hehe wait a year or so just to see if you like the extra sassy-ness of your psalmo first, thought I personally like rufilata and regalis (this one makes a great first pokie).


 Yes it's gonna be a while before any pokies arrive at my door step. I'm not worried about any sassy behavior, but rather the severe amount teleporting the blue fang sling did.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 9, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> Yes it's gonna be a while before any pokies arrive at my door step. I'm not worried about any sassy behavior, but rather the severe amount teleporting the blue fang sling did.


Blue fang is a turtle next to a P. cam:laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310 (Sep 9, 2015)

Great choice! I'm sure you'll LOVE it! I absolutely adore my psalmos

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2015)

TopLamp said:


> Didn't expect so many lovely replies, I am going to order a p.cambridgei sling.


Keep in mind they grow pretty quick and reach up to 7"+, so be prepared for frequent cage upgrades

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Sep 10, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Keep in mind they grow pretty quick and reach up to 7"+, so be prepared for frequent cage upgrades


That they do, their growth per molt is simply astounding....one of the many things I love about them.....that and their extreme hunting skills, even as small slings.


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2015)

cold blood said:


> That they do, their growth per molt is simply astounding....one of the many things I love about them.....that and their extreme hunting skills, even as small slings.


Not to mention many are more visible than the rest of their genus. For a display spider out of the Psalmopoeus genus I'd always suggest these. The rest are way more secretive.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 10, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> How about a lovely Avicularia sp kwitara I think this is slowly rising to the top of my wishlist


I had 2, one died for unknown reasons. These are THE slowest growing Avics ever for me. I have two other Avics that are only 1 yr old, my Kwitara River is 2.5 yr old, and the other 2 Avics are 2.5x larger easily. Even more odd Kwitara's get larger than the other 2 species of Avic I own too...

I LOVE minatrix. The two I have rock!


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 10, 2015)

viper69 said:


> I LOVE minatrix. The two I have rock!


I love my little girl too, wouldn't she be as reclusive as my P. irminias and usually only getting a glimpse of her. They're lovely T's, for sure, but not a good choice if someone wants a display spider that's often visible.


----------



## pyro fiend (Sep 10, 2015)

cold blood said:


> They're cheap, get three!!
> 
> Great species!



only three? pff.. cheap 'beast-hurd'

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Sep 10, 2015)

In all honesty my avic avic scares me more than my psalmos.  Lol!  But that doesn't mean they don't still give me a hard time!  My pulcher is prob my nicest followed by my cam and then my irminia.  But I do agree that some individuals have attitudes that are different from the typical in their genus.  For example, my 6" obt is probably one of my most docile and well behaved of all my AFs.  Never even seen a threat pose from her and she was the easiest unboxing I have ever done!  My pulchripes on the other hand goes through blood thirsty phases lol.  Maybe U will luck out and get a worlds sweetest, cuddliest cam!!



--J.Haas


----------



## viper69 (Sep 10, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> In all honesty my avic avic scares me more than my psalmos.
> 
> 
> 
> --J.Haas


What a scaredy cat!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 10, 2015)

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ = a benign T, really gentle. Just they love to teleport sometime, but that's all. Keep an eye and you're fine. 
Just offered an extra cricket few minutes ago to mine supposed female.. since i rehoused her a week ago she deserved that. They are so lovely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 10, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ = a benign T, really gentle. Just they love to teleport sometime, but that's all. Keep an eye and you're fine.
> Just offered an extra cricket few minutes ago to mine supposed female.. since i rehoused her a week ago she deserved that. They are so lovely.


P.cambridgei are NOT "gentle". Granted they're more laid back than P.irminia,  but telling a noob (or posting on a public forum where noobs can view it) that P.cambridgei is a gentle tarantula is a bad idea. Cambridgei can still be quite skittish and defensive. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 10, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> P.cambridgei are NOT "gentle". Granted they're more laid back than P.irminia,  but telling a noob (or posting on a public forum where noobs can view it) that P.cambridgei is a gentle tarantula is a bad idea. Cambridgei can still be quite skittish and defensive.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


But fact is - from my point of view - someone (maybe not the OP) wants an arboreal T.. but he/she is tired (or doesn't wanna, and there's a lot of people who, incredibly, dislike "Avics" btw) of "Avics". So the only candidate left is _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ IMO, since _Tapinauchenius_ sp. for instance, are even more "teleport".

I give them 6.5 max 7, nothing more, when it comes to temperament (temperament that, as we know, vary). Easy to care. Good eaters. 

Yes, they are fast, indeed. But that's the only thing for me. If someone is scared by that type of speed and jumps (and no problems about) it's better to stick with bulky (and great) terrestrial NW T's, then.

Beginners should start with "Avics", even if there's always the (important) care part to consider, ok. But then if someone wants to continue into arboreals, maybe for reaching "that Pookie" viewed as a sort of oasis, _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ is the right "horse".

Their venom is somewhat potent for being NW, but i view them that way: gentle 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBFaVs3z0NE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 10, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> But fact is - from my point of view - someone (maybe not the OP) wants an arboreal T.. but he/she is tired (or doesn't wanna, and there's a lot of people who, incredibly, dislike "Avics" btw) of "Avics". So the only candidate left is _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ IMO, since _Tapinauchenius_ sp. for instance, are even more "teleport".
> 
> I give them 6.5 max 7, nothing more, when it comes to temperament (temperament that, as we know, vary). Easy to care. Good eaters.
> 
> ...


Chris I don't think you're understanding me. When people think of a tarantula that is "docile" or" gentle" they think of Brachypelma, Grammastola, etc. Not Psalmopoeus cambridgei. Besides speed, defensiveness makes them a poor choice for beginners. Avicularia are the best starter arboreal. Note I said starter ARBOREAL, not starter tarantula. I don't think novice keepers should start off with arboreals. Maybe as a 2nd or 3rd tarantula,  but not a first. However, once they have basic tarantula care down, then I'd say they're ready for an Avicularia. THEN after some experience with Avics, they can move up to psalmos. Sorry but gentle doesn't describe this species. 

Also they're called Pokies not Pookies [emoji14]

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 11, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Chris I don't think you're understanding me. When people think of a tarantula that is "docile" or" gentle" they think of Brachypelma, Grammastola, etc. Not Psalmopoeus cambridgei. Besides speed, defensiveness makes them a poor choice for beginners. Avicularia are the best starter arboreal. Note I said starter ARBOREAL, not starter tarantula. I don't think novice keepers should start off with arboreals. Maybe as a 2nd or 3rd tarantula,  but not a first. However, once they have basic tarantula care down, then I'd say they're ready for an Avicularia. THEN after some experience with Avics, they can move up to psalmos. Sorry but gentle doesn't describe this species.
> 
> Also they're called Pokies not Pookies [emoji14]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Ah ah, i understand you, don't worry Bob. That was a bit intentional  since you are the first to chime in when i call _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ "gentle".

Benign, also... of course NO beginner should own a "Psalmo".

"Pookies" for "Spookies", a la Candyman, "Sweets to the sweet" 

You made me laugh when you said before "stretch" because reminded me of Limousine name according to GTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 11, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Ah ah, i understand you, don't worry Bob. That was a bit intentional  since you are the first to chime in when i call _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ "gentle".
> 
> Benign, also... of course NO beginner should own a "Psalmo".
> 
> ...


No hard feelings. I'm going by my personal experiences of course. All of my P.cambridgei have been somewhat defensive. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 14, 2015)

MrsHaas said:


> In all honesty my avic avic scares me more than my psalmos.  Lol!
> --J.Haas


No offense, but...what's wrong with you?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Sep 14, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> No offense, but...what's wrong with you?!


Haas has always struck me as a strange lady, so I'm not too surprised that she said that. Though realistically when my avics try to be all defensive I think "aw how cute you're trying to be tough" while if my Taps or OW did that I would be on high alert and proceed with caution. Honestly I am more worried about my avics pooping/hairing me than biting me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 15, 2015)

awiec said:


> Haas has always struck me as a strange lady, so I'm not too surprised that she said that. Though realistically when my avics try to be all defensive I think "aw how cute you're trying to be tough" while if my Taps or OW did that I would be on high alert and proceed with caution. Honestly I am more worried about my avics pooping/hairing me than biting me.


Well, I meant it in a funny, joking way. That said, at least Nila is with her 6" an Avic that is as moody as my G. pulchripes and doesn't hesitate to show it. With her size and speed, she's cute and fuzzy, but her fangs are long enough to still hurt I bet. The only ones that ever pooped on me, were the A. purpureas and none of my others did that since.


----------



## awiec (Sep 15, 2015)

Storm76 said:


> Well, I meant it in a funny, joking way. That said, at least Nila is with her 6" an Avic that is as moody as my G. pulchripes and doesn't hesitate to show it. With her size and speed, she's cute and fuzzy, but her fangs are long enough to still hurt I bet. The only ones that ever pooped on me, were the A. purpureas and none of my others did that since.


Oh I know, I was also kinda getting meta with the joke as there is a well known plant geneticists named Haas who did some crazy RNA mapping back in the day when it took an insane amount of effort to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boondoc (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, not to take away from OP. I am also interested in my first arboreal and was looking at the p. Cambridgeiu  which is being suggested a lot. I currently have a gbb sling and I would like to know in terms of speed how do they compare? My gbb is a lightning bolt but I'm able to keep my eyes on it.  Also, im hoping it will serve as a stepping stone to a p. Metallica in the distant future.


----------



## cold blood (Apr 24, 2016)

P. cambridgei doesn't really compare, they're much faster, and being arboreal, much more "athletic" as well.

Get a P. cam or three (they're both cheap and a real treat to own), raise them to adulthood (which will be maybe a year) and at that point I would *start* looking at that P. metallica. 

Fyi, genus always capitalized, species is never capitalized (and technically should be in italics)

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## boondoc (Apr 25, 2016)

cold blood said:


> P. cambridgei doesn't really compare, they're much faster, and being arboreal, much more "athletic" as well.
> 
> Get a P. cam or three (they're both cheap and a real treat to own), raise them to adulthood (which will be maybe a year) and at that point I would *start* looking at that P. metallica.
> 
> Fyi, genus always capitalized, species is never capitalized (and technically should be in italics)


Thanks for the info. I was on my phone when i wrote that which is why the punctuation was off, my bad. I was doing a bit more research and the P. metallica seems to have an interesting reputation but i am a fan of the look of that genus. I will have to look into the others in that genus who are generally less aggressive/moody. I do have another question what was the other suggestion you mentioned after the cambridgei above?


----------



## TopLamp (Apr 29, 2016)

I bought a P.cam sling on craigslist from the hobbyist I bought my gbb sling from. The P.cam is growing like a weed, it has molted twice in a month and a half.


boondoc said:


> Hello everyone, not to take away from OP. I am also interested in my first arboreal and was looking at the p. Cambridgeiu  which is being suggested a lot. I currently have a gbb sling and I would like to know in terms of speed how do they compare? My gbb is a lightning bolt but I'm able to keep my eyes on it.  Also, im hoping it will serve as a stepping stone to a p. Metallica in the distant future.


Mines is very fast, much faster than gbb, but is less skittish than the Ephebopus cyanognathus sling I had, also no threats so far.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 29, 2016)

_P.cambridgei_ rule, nuff said

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TopLamp (Apr 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _P.cambridgei_ rule, nuff said


Absolutely, I will definitely be getting another P.cam if this one is male.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 30, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Fyi, genus always capitalized, species is never capitalized (and technically should be in italics)


Now that's talking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boondoc (May 1, 2016)

Thanks folks


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

Sorry to bump again, but I'm wondering when would be a good time to make the jump from NW terrestrials to arboreals? I've had a juvenile B. albopilosum or about 4 months now, acquired a juvenile E. campestratus 5 days ago, and just today received an order of three slings (a GBB, B. vagans, and A. seemanni), would you suggest building more experience? Or is "the jump" more of a "you won't know until you try" situation? I'm researching P. cambridgei mainly. Hope for one to act as a stepping stone to P. rufilata one day. 

I can't help but feel like I'm jumping the gun a bit, but at the same time I feel like even in worst case scenario, it'd be a great learning experience.

I'd love to hear personal experiences with making the step from beginner to intermediate Ts, how long you waited, what species, how many, etc, etc... Thanks for any and all replies!


----------



## chanda (May 5, 2016)

Bambu said:


> ...I've had a juvenile B. albopilosum or about 4 months now, acquired a juvenile E. campestratus 5 days ago, and just today received an order of three slings (a GBB, B. vagans, and A. seemanni), would you suggest building more experience? Or is "the jump" more of a "you won't know until you try" situation?
> 
> I can't help but feel like I'm jumping the gun a bit, but at the same time I feel like even in worst case scenario, it'd be a great learning experience.


Yeah, you might be jumping the gun just a bit. If the B. albopilosum was your first tarantula, and after only four months you've jumped - in less than a week - from one tarantula to five, that is moving pretty quickly. It might be prudent to exercise a little caution and take it slower now while you become accustomed to keeping multiple tarantulas and accommodating their individual needs. Give them time to put on a little size - and give yourself a chance to become acquainted with their moods and behaviors. 

All of the species you've selected are beautiful spiders and are not notoriously aggressive or defensive - but as they grow, you may find that they can be a bit temperamental. Some may be hair kickers while others may go into a threat posture or even try to bite your tongs. No matter what the "typical" temperament is for a given species, individual spiders will have their own personalities - and can experience dramatic mood swings, either gradually over the course of their lifetime or in a relatively short time span. 

Once you do move up to arboreals, you need to be prepared for their speed. They can move unbelievably quickly and can run/teleport out of their enclosures - or even up your arm - when you are trying to feed them, refill water dishes, or clean their cages. Depending on the spider selected, venom may also be an issue. 

There's no set time period or required rite of passage for transitioning from terrestrial to arboreal species - or even from NW to OW. It all depends on you, your comfort level, your experience, and your knowledge of the spiders you will be working with. Of course, building experience and a reasonable level of comfort/confidence in dealing with tarantulas can only come with time - and with having to deal with the occasional misadventure, such as having to chase down an escaped spider. If they are all perfectly behaved little slings who sit docilely in their cages while you perform your required tasks and never posture, bolt, or flick hairs, then you won't learn as much about how to handle problems when they arise. It's only over time - and with repetition of the regular maintenance plus the occasional rehousing - that you really get a solid feel for what the spiders are capable of - and how you are going to handle any situations that might arise. It's better to go slow - and be ready (or at least as ready as you can be) - than to dive in all at once and then discover that you're in over your head.

My personal progression with tarantulas was to start with a B. albopilosum sling followed by an adult G. rosea within the year. After the B. albopilosum had matured, I purchased an A. versicolor sling - my first arboreal. I waited until that one was sub-adult before progressing to my first (and - so far - only) OW, P. vittata (also a sling). That one is now also full grown or very nearly so, and I recently got a juvenile P. irminia. (While the pokie may have the more potent venom, he's a big chicken and runs and hides every time I get too close. The P. irminia, on the other hand, goes into a threat posture when I walk past its cage - and I wouldn't be at all surprised if it tried to bolt one of these days when I had to open the cage. We have, however, gotten through our first rehousing without incident.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

chanda said:


> Yeah, you might be jumping the gun just a bit. If the B. albopilosum was your first tarantula, and after only four months you've jumped - in less than a week - from one tarantula to five, that is moving pretty quickly. It might be prudent to exercise a little caution and take it slower now while you become accustomed to keeping multiple tarantulas and accommodating their individual needs. Give them time to put on a little size - and give yourself a chance to become acquainted with their moods and behaviors.
> 
> All of the species you've selected are beautiful spiders and are not notoriously aggressive or defensive - but as they grow, you may find that they can be a bit temperamental. Some may be hair kickers while others may go into a threat posture or even try to bite your tongs. No matter what the "typical" temperament is for a given species, individual spiders will have their own personalities - and can experience dramatic mood swings, either gradually over the course of their lifetime or in a relatively short time span.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the long and detailed post, I needed to hear all that. I do feel I am going a bit too fast, I'm a very excitable person and this hobby really "clicked" with me I suppose. I'll wait until my current Ts grow up before testing myself with an arboreal.


----------



## Trenor (May 5, 2016)

I think the tarantula hobby, like most things we learn in life, is very individual based. 

Like riding a bike for instance. Every kid I've taught to ride a bike has been different. They pick it up at different rates. One person might jump on it and just take off. Another might take twice as long to stay up. Some may prefer training wheels to help get the motion down. Still others want you to hold on and guide them as long as you can.

Learning isn't a one size fits all endeavor. IMO the main thing is to know where you are at and what your comfortable with so you don't tip over.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## chanda (May 5, 2016)

Bambu said:


> Thank you for the long and detailed post, I needed to hear all that. I do feel I am going a bit too fast, I'm a very excitable person and this hobby really "clicked" with me I suppose. I'll wait until my current Ts grow up before testing myself with an arboreal.


It's very easy to get carried away - especially if you attend expos or visit the online breeders/dealers and see all the really cool species that are available, above and beyond the typical pet store fare. 

I'm just as guilty of it as anyone else, having recently used a Geography Day event at my local library as an excuse to add to my collection. In less than two months my collection ballooned from 9 tarantulas to 22 - including my first foray into the so-called "bird eaters." (A friend had asked if I'd like to "put something together" for Geography Day - so I put together a presentation on South American Tarantulas, with 15 spiders from 13 different species, representing every country except Uruguay and Peru. It was a huge hit - especially among the kids - and the Spanish teacher at my kids' school has asked me to bring them to school tomorrow to give the same presentation to all the students in her Spanish classes.)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bambu (May 5, 2016)

chanda said:


> It's very easy to get carried away - especially if you attend expos or visit the online breeders/dealers and see all the really cool species that are available, above and beyond the typical pet store fare.


Hitting the nail on the head. There's a show in my area on the 14th, I'd be very surprised if I don't walk away with another T from it. I'll make sure it's another beginner-friendly one though. I know a dealer's gonna have sub-adult confirmed female G. rosea RCFs for $75 each there, I hear they can be unpredictable, might make for some good experience. I'll stop acquiring new Ts for a while after that though.

So far the T-keeping has been going well. I set a reminder on my phone for steady feeding times each week. They make me happy, I just need to make sure I'm able to keep them happy as well.

Sorry if I detracted from the topic of this thread too much by the way.


----------



## chanda (May 5, 2016)

Bambu said:


> Hitting the nail on the head. There's a show in my area on the 14th, I'd be very surprised if I don't walk away with another T from it. ...I'll stop acquiring new Ts for a while after that though.
> 
> Sorry if I detracted from the topic of this thread too much by the way.


Given that the majority of this thread was from September of last year, I don't think anyone is likely to mind! 

Shows can be dangerous places. I went to my last show looking for a subadult/adult female G. pulchripes, a subadult P. irmina - and a vinegaroon, some scorpions (Heterometrus sp. and/or Hadrurus arizonensis), and a Scolopendra subspinipes. Instead, I brought home the juvenile P. irminia - and a MF T. stirmi, a subadult A. geniculata, a subadult Grammostola. sp. "Maule" and a subadult Grammostola. sp. "Concepcion." (I decided to hold off on the vinegaroon, scorpions, and centipede until the next show - which is coming up in just a few weeks - because I needed the cages and shelf space for all my new T's! I need to get a new rack to put my cages on before I can add anything else - all the existing shelves are full.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (May 5, 2016)

Bambu said:


> So far the T-keeping has been going well. I set a reminder on my phone for steady feeding times each week. They make me happy, I just need to make sure I'm able to keep them happy as well.


If you use your phone to track feeding you should check this out. It's really good and I use it all the time.

http://arachnoboards.com/threads/so-i-made-an-application.256549/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 5, 2016)

Bambu said:


> I know a dealer's gonna have sub-adult confirmed female G. rosea RCFs for $75 each there, I hear they can be unpredictable, might make for some good experience.


First off, that's highway robbery...lol...get a Pamph for that price or a few geniculata....1,000,000 times the spiders.

Also, rose hairs are poor experience....they do *everything* so slowly that learning anything from them takes years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bambu (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> First off, that's highway robbery...lol...get a Pamph for that price or a few geniculata....1,000,000 times the spiders.
> 
> Also, rose hairs are poor experience....they do *everything* so slowly that learning anything from them takes years.


Thanks for letting me know! I guess that is rather expensive. I just looked up Pamphs and WOW. Definitely going to look into them more.


Trenor said:


> If you use your phone to track feeding you should check this out. It's really good and I use it all the time.
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/threads/so-i-made-an-application.256549/


Thanks for letting me know, the app is great!


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Bambu said:


> Thanks for letting me know! I guess that is rather expensive. I just looked up Pamphs and WOW. Definitely going to look into them more.


Quite possibly the most ferocious eating terrestrial genus there is.   They grow fast and put on massive growth per molt, almost like having a brand new t with each molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bambu (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Quite possible the most ferocious eating terrestrial genus there is.   They grow fast and put on massive growth per molt, almost like having a brand new t with each molt.


They sound great! Looking into them more, I guess they're similar to LPs as far as size and growth are concerned? Also seem very rare though, I can't seem to find any Pamphs available online. Maybe I'll look into getting an LP and save some money, that'd definitely be some frequent rehousing experience to boot.


----------



## cold blood (May 6, 2016)

Bambu said:


> They sound great! Looking into them more, I guess they're similar to LPs as far as size and growth are concerned? Also seem very rare though, I can't seem to find any Pamphs available online. Maybe I'll look into getting an LP and save some money, that'd definitely be some frequent rehousing experience to boot.


LMFAO, A pamph is like a Ferrari599, an LP is like a '88 mustang...fun, but you'd never mistake it for a Ferrarri

They do need a little more moisture than an LP, but many of the species will outgrow and outeat an LP....not to mention they look much better.

If you want to get something similar, but more readily available (cheaper) and good looking, get a genic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Bambu (May 6, 2016)

cold blood said:


> LMFAO, A pamph is like a Ferrari599, an LP is like a '88 mustang...fun, but you'd never mistake it for a Ferrarri
> 
> They do need a little more moisture than an LP, but many of the species will outgrow and outeat an LP....not to mention they look much better.
> 
> If you want to get something similar, but more readily available (cheaper) and good looking, get a genic.


Hehe, yeah. Pamphs are positively beautiful.

Hmm... I think a genic is up my alley then. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

